# any suggestions



## tshadowchaser (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a student who is going into what I think must be a bar room cage match next month.  From what he has told me it sounds like most of the compitition are fresh off the street and just slam there opponent against the fence and pound.  He says there was a little ground and pound in the one last year but it was because someone got knocked down or triped not because of a real takedown.

Now other than telling him not to do it what advice canyou give haveibg never met him.  He is strong and can take a hit. He has been shown a few takedowns, throws, etc. but has not studied long enough to be really good at them yet. We have worked him hard trying to get him to see arm bar situations and how to put them on correctly.  He has no clue what a good mount is, nor how to transition into or out of one.


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 15, 2005)

It sounds like you already know what to do.  Tell him not to do it.  There are plenty of other opportunities to fight that are safer for a novice.


If he's dead set on doing it, try to get him to skip this one, and train hard for a few months to prepare.  Try to convince him that if he waits until he's better, he has a much greater chance of winning.  I'm assuming that there is some sort of monetary prize for this?  Ask him if he wants to win it.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 15, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Now other than telling him not to do it what advice canyou give haveibg never met him.


 I would tell him to listen to his instructor and be keenly aware of his limitations ... and also to make sure the ambulance is ready.

   Sounds like he's dead set on going forward with this; I hope he doesn't get too seriously hurt.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 15, 2005)

I think that, short of having the opportunity to train any more than he already has, the only changeable factor is mindset.  Tell him to go in there expecting the opponent is trying to kill him.  If he needs an edge, he might find it there.  I'd spend what time he has left working elbows, knees, and headbutts.  These bread and butter techniques are all too often forgotten.  Get him mobile, try to fit some sparring in, and get him good and scared for his life right before the match.  Let him ride the adrenaline and hope for the best.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 15, 2005)

Tell him if he is serious about fighting he should look for a sanctioned fight, not a bar one.

 If he insists on fighting tell him to find out how the fighters are insured, what experience the ref has, weight classes, whether he needs to be cleared medically, etc.  Show him that it's not worth the risk to go now, and that it's better to wait for something legit.

 If that doesn't work you you got 2 choices, wish him luck and do nothing more.  If this is not the type of thing you want to support, don't support it or it could become regular.  Or train him.

 If you're gonna try and help him, have him pick one strategy and train it  hard and non-stop until a week before the fight, then slow things down and just run light stuff so he heals fully and doesn't go in sore or injured.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 15, 2005)

Great answeres and I have some answeres also.

Yes he is dead set on doing this. As far as I can tell this is the 2nd or third year he has participated in the event.
Seems to be no weight classes. He is about 6'1 and strong as an ox. I guess he went out in the 4th fight last year (got grounded and pounded) won the first three when his oponents gave up being pummled.  

It sounds like a no weight, any thing goes, tough man compitition. The prize for the winner is $1000 and you have to carry your own insurence (this he, has he says).

Elbows, and knees I have been working him on (but not hard enough). This friday I want to work all night on escape from the mount, and have two heavy people that will do the mounts.  But I am willing to change what we work on if someone can give me a better idea. The sparring I'll take care of every other day and i'tll git heaver and harder on him every time he lowers his head (a bad habbit he has of blocking with his nose)


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, if most of the fighters try to pin there opponent to the fence and pound him there, might be a good plan to work some fighting off the fence stuff...

 Blocking with the nose isn't good...  but at least it's better then blocking with the chin 

 I'd also say if he's gonna work stand up fighting, work the clinch and dirty boxing.

 But with a month to go, pick whatever his strengths are and work those for offence, defensively, just get him so he keeps his chin tucked and his hands up and in front of his face...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2005)

Get his next month's tuition money in advance.

Sounds like a questionable plan, but sometimes a man has  to do what a man has to do, I suppose.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 15, 2005)

Have him advance store a few quarts of blood.....


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with Andrew.  If this is something that he's interested in doing, he should really look for events along the lines of NAGA, KOTC, UFC, etc., rather than a bar fight set up.  However, seeing that he's set on doing this, here are my .02.  I'd have him work on submissions, maintaining position while on the ground in the dominant position, reversals, and take downs.  Good chance that the majority of people entering these fights will not have any or much skill other than your typical bar brawler wild puncher.  He'd probably stand a better chance being able to take them down and continuing the fight from there.

Mike


----------

